# Ticket for no helmet in Chiang Mai



## 12345les (Oct 5, 2012)

My friend in ch rai registered
My bike for me I live in ch Mai where I got a ticket for no helmet. will this ticket be sent to my friend in ch rai and make a problem for her?
Will it affect my application
For retirement visa? Les



Lb


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ who has the actual ticket now? 500 baht is the usual I think - can it be paid? Seems the easiest way out.

As for any links between a minor traffic fine and Immigration - I'd say 'no chance at all' of it being notified to them, or impacting on visa application - not an Interpol matter yet!!

*******

When we moved to our town on the 2nd or 3rd day a local policeman visited - 'welcome to our town' , told us where the police station was, followed by a reminder to always wear my helmet as they are aiming for 100%, and a suggestion we re-register the motorbike and get rid of the Phuket registration plate. Well I always wear my helmet, but at a guess 40% of the locals do not! 

I have been told the latest 'earner' is a 300 baht fine for wearing a helmet without the buckle done up.


----------



## JustChris (Jun 4, 2009)

Generally if the police stop you in person the police officer will take your drivers license and give you a ticket and a receipt which you take to the address on the ticket, negotiate the fine down at least 100 baht at which point you pay and they return your license. If you were caught on camera they will sent the ticket to the address where the motorcycle is registered at which point you should have your friend send it to you and then you take that to the police station and do what I suggested above. 

Although there is a point system in Thailand no one goes by it or really cares in Chiang Mai anyway and it absolutely has nothing to do with immigration at all.


----------

